# Working in the mines



## bentwoody66 (May 13, 2019)

Discovered some un-obtainium today. Pick up is scheduled for tommorrow. Details soon.................

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 14, 2019)

Ok.........anyone have an idea what these are? Still soft and pliable after 100 years.








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 14, 2019)

Ohhhhhh snap!!
Perseverance!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 14, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Ohhhhhh snap!!
> Perseverance!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's funny, I knew of these but didnt think I would have a chance to get them. Had to sacrifice 2 Miami badges for them but I think it is worth it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 14, 2019)

All the hard specific parts are finally collected. Now if I could figure out how to find the correct seat stamp for a Persons motorbike seat.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenindian (May 14, 2019)

Pretty sure they are Kokomo tires. I have an ad somewhere with the everlaster with that tread. I’ll have to dig it up. Good sore!! Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## cyclingday (May 14, 2019)

Snow White, Kokomo Everlasters?
Yep!
The tire spec’d on the 1918 Harley Davidson Motorcyke.


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 14, 2019)

Goldenindian said:


> Pretty sure they are Kokomo tires. I have an ad somewhere with the everlaster with that tread. I’ll have to dig it up. Good sore!! Thanks for sharing the picsView attachment 997882



Yep, they are Everlasters. Used as stock tires on Miami built bikes. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenindian (May 14, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (May 14, 2019)

I used to say, that I’ve never seen a Kokomo Everlaster.
Now, I can’t say that anymore.
Well at least in pictures anyway.
Thank you for showing us these.


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 14, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Snow White, Kokomo Everlasters?
> Yep!
> The tire spec’d on the 1918 Harley Davidson Motorcyke.View attachment 997884



Was the '18 a Davis made bike?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 14, 2019)

Goldenindian said:


> Pretty sure they are Kokomo tires. I have an ad somewhere with the everlaster with that tread. I’ll have to dig it up. Good sore!! Thanks for sharing the picsView attachment 997882



So apparently there was an Everlaster and an Everlaster twin grip. 2 different tread patterns.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenindian (May 14, 2019)

All the Harley’s are Davis made. Davis used Kokomo’s as a option as well. The second picture I posted is from my 1918 Davis made catalog.


----------



## cyclingday (May 14, 2019)

It looks like there was another one called,
“The Kokomo Kord” as well.


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 14, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> It looks like there was another one called,
> “The Kokomo Kord” as well.



There are at least 5 different Kokomo bicycle tires that I've seen ads for.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 15, 2019)

Number 1 is holding low pressure to take shape!!!!




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 18, 2019)

Congrats Ken!  I dream of finding tires like that!


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 18, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Congrats Ken! I dream of finding tires like that!



Thanks Brant. In the last year I've hunted for these and lucked into a set.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 18, 2019)

I've been really lucky with tires
1 Vitalic 28"
A pair of Vitalic balloon tires
Assorted white/red 28"
And this set of Kokomos

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 18, 2019)

bentwoody66 said:


> I've been really lucky with tires
> 1 Vitalic 28"
> A pair of Vitalic balloon tires
> Assorted white/red 28"
> ...




Let’s talk homie, you know....I’m into ol’ rubbers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 18, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Let’s talk homie, you know....I’m into ol’ rubbers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sometimes wish I still had them all Jesse, the only tires I have left are the Everlasters. Sold all of the others.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 20, 2019)

Had to go oldschool......circa 1920's to patch the rear tire. Holds air now, even though it had a hole rotted in it about the diameter of an inkpen.




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 23, 2019)

And the final part to this, got it in the mail today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

